# Rocket R58 Scratched valve Help!!



## Dubman

Hey guys, I've had my Rocket R58 for under a year and noticed my lever started to squeak and become stiff. I contacted Bella Barista where i bought the machine and i watched video on youtube about lubrication etc. I have successfully removed the valve and lubricated the lever which is great but have inadvertently scratched up the bolt that connects the lever to the Brew unit! (which is causing me sleepless nights!)

I have subsequently read (after the horse has bolted) about rubber protection on the spanner etc but its too late - help.

Question is, where can i get the replacement chrome bolt / valve part??


----------



## dan1502

I'd probably just ask Claudette at Bella Barista. Manufacturers sometimes use different group manufacturers for the same model so and whilst they may be interchangeable you might want to send a photo of your actual group over to be sure. Either that or don't worry about it. Now you've scratched it you won't need to worry when undoing it in future.


----------



## dan1502

I just had a look in the LF Spares catalogue and although they might not be the exact parts for yours, the larger innermost of the parts seems to be about £20 plus VAT plus delivery and the other part about £2 plus VAT plus delivery however you need an account and delivery is a lot from there unless you pass certain order thresholds.


----------



## Dubman

dan1502 said:


> I'd probably just ask Claudette at Bella Barista. Manufacturers sometimes use different group manufacturers for the same model so and whilst they may be interchangeable you might want to send a photo of your actual group over to be sure. Either that or don't worry about it. Now you've scratched it you won't need to worry when undoing it in future.


I'll speak to Bella tomorrow, I hear you Re leaving it but it's bugging me, my shiny chrome R58 is scarred!


----------



## Dubman

dan1502 said:


> I just had a look in the LF Spares catalogue and although they might not be the exact parts for yours, the larger innermost of the parts seems to be about £20 plus VAT plus delivery and the other part about £2 plus VAT plus delivery however you need an account and delivery is a lot from there unless you pass certain order thresholds.


Where can I find that? Do you have a link?


----------



## El carajillo

Dubman said:


> Hey guys, I've had my Rocket R58 for under a year and noticed my lever started to squeak and become stiff. I contacted Bella Barista where i bought the machine and i watched video on youtube about lubrication etc. I have successfully removed the valve and lubricated the lever which is great but have inadvertently scratched up the bolt that connects the lever to the Brew unit! (which is causing me sleepless nights!)
> 
> I have subsequently read (after the horse has bolted) about rubber protection on the spanner etc but its too late - help.
> 
> Question is, where can i get the replacement chrome bolt / valve part??


What did you use to undo it ?? Those look like teeth marks. Two correctly sized open ended spanners work well or a good quality adjustable.

If nuts are tight plastic jaw protectors can deform and slip.


----------



## Dubman

I used an adjustable spanner with electrical tape around the teeth.. But it still marked it as you can see. Once I replace the valve I'll find the correct tool - any idea?


----------



## hotmetal

I used an Amtech adjustable with plastic jaw protection but it was touch n go. The nut seemed quite tight on mine and the plastic jaws were on the point of slipping. The machine was still a bit warm from being on most of the day. I left it to properly cool and it was easier. But ideally I think a proper open ended spanner that fits (and maybe a couple of layers of tape? ) Might be better. I'm a bit wary of adjustable wrenches. The Germans call them "Engländer" in reference to what they see as inferior engineering!

Another tip is to put the PF in the group while you try to undo that nut if it's tight. This means you can oppose the torque of the spanner to avoid pulling the group and risking a warped front panel. It shouldn't come to that, but if the nut is really too tight it's better to support the group.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

This: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Am-Tech-Adjustable-Pipe-Wrench-Wide/dp/B003XKRSI6 as recommended here: http://coffeetimex.wikidot.com/e61-group-servicing


----------



## Dubman

Thanks but what about the part on the r58 - do you know where i can get a replacement?


----------



## Dubman

and the valve replacement any ideas?


----------



## Dubman

what about this?

http://www.cateringparts.ie/Products/CAMS-CHROMIUM-PLATED-FITTING__1349506.aspx

Its for a standard E61 brew head, what do you think?


----------



## Dubman

what about this for the part - for a standard E61 group head.

http://www.cateringparts.ie/Products/CAMS-CHROMIUM-PLATED-FITTING__1349506.aspx


----------



## dan1502

As I said, see what BB come back with. I was going to place an order with LF so might've been able to help but am probably going to get what I need from the manufacturer via BB myself. Also the trouble is LF will list more than one part variation (they don't list Rocket specifically). To order just those parts would be around £20 to £30 delivery. Other suppliers will order them for you too but I have found BB to be very helpful.


----------



## hotmetal

I imagine (but am not 100% sure) that the group is standard/generic E61 so the nut probably is too. Bella Barista sell Rocket so they should a) know and b) be able to sell you what you need. They are very helpful.


----------



## DavecUK

hotmetal said:


> I imagine (but am not 100% sure) that the group is standard/generic E61 so the nut probably is too. Bella Barista sell Rocket so they should a) know and b) be able to sell you what you need. They are very helpful.


Although a group may be Generic, they are all slightly different made by different manufacturers. Rockets group (working from memory) has a steel upper chamber and some of the nuts used around the lever assembly (especially the one he has damaged) are different and although a generic part from another manufacturer may well fit, it won't look the same. I think the OP may be well advised to get the correct Rocket parts from BB for that external nut at least.


----------



## dan1502

Plus if you compare various photos of R58s you will notice different groups are used. Top nut profiles for instance are different profiles and some parts are more rounded with one in comparison to the other. They may be interchangeable but why take the chance? I would provide a photo of yours and the serial number to be certain.


----------



## Dubman

DavecUK said:


> Although a group may be Generic, they are all slightly different made by different manufacturers. Rockets group (working from memory) has a steel upper chamber and some of the nuts used around the lever assembly (especially the one he has damaged) are different and although a generic part from another manufacturer may well fit, it won't look the same. I think the OP may be well advised to get the correct Rocket parts from BB for that external nut at least.


Thanks and Op?


----------



## hotmetal

OP means original poster (you!)

DavecUK knows his stuff as he does tech reviews and has reviewed the R58 so listen to him not me!


----------



## Obnic

Dubman said:


> .... hear you Re leaving it but it's bugging me, my shiny chrome R58 is scarred!


Time to upgrade .... exit


----------



## Dubman

Obnic said:


> Time to upgrade .... exit


Lofl.. I need you!


----------



## AL1968

I went with the advice on here and bought the adjustable with plastic jaws mentioned on here. Absolutely useless!! I bought the exact size spammers and paid a bit more for quality these worked a treat and fitted exactly with no slip involved. Right tools for the job makes it easy.


----------



## DavecUK

AL1968 said:


> I went with the advice on here and bought the adjustable with plastic jaws mentioned on here. Absolutely useless!! I bought the exact size spammers and paid a bit more for quality these worked a treat and fitted exactly with no slip involved. Right tools for the job makes it easy.


The big advantage of the plastic jaws, they prevent people over-tightening the nuts on the group. I recommended plastic specifically because of this. There is a technique to get them on and that is to have the wrench quite tight, so they are a press fit onto the nut, with all slack taken up. If they slip they don't damage anything.

If you found the plastic jaws slipped when replacing the damaged nut, then possibly it's on too tight. I've done quite a lot of E61 groups with the plastic jaws and never had a problem. It might be that the specification has changed and the jaw protectors are softer now?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

I also found that the plastic jaws slip, at least when I was undoing the nut for the first time, so used electrical tape instead. When putting back, however, I tightened back with the plastic jaws on, and everything is fine as DavecUK says.


----------

